# Baked Pumpkin Oatmeal Recipe



## kleenex (Oct 8, 2010)

Baked Pumpkin Oatmeal | Cooking with My Kid: Teaching My Kid and myself the art of cooking in 365 days

Yet another way to use the a hollowed out pumpkin.


----------

